# Visual Snow and Dissocation worse after smoking fake weed cartridge and getting flu



## DissociatedGuy (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello. I'm new here but I've been dealing with Visual Snow and constant Dissociation for almost 7 months now. Two weeks ago however, the night of March 17, I made a big mistake by taking a hit from my friends Weed/THC oil cartridge which was most likely fake, probably cut with something that you shouldn't be smoking. It just made me feel more anxious and dissociated but I tried to feel okay about it. The next two days, March 18 and March 19, my visual snow was worse. It was like there was an extra layer of static that made it much harder to look at objects and recognize them. I couldn't help but just see the static overlay. I was also more dissociated, my DPDR got much worse. I was already getting nervous that I messed myself up by smoking that stuff. Throughout these two days I was feeling fatigued and and nauseous as well. Then in the early morning of March 20, I threw up a lot and felt incredibly weak. Turns out I had the flu. I was in bed and dissociated that whole day. I still felt weak and dissociated the next couple days. My visual snow was really bad during this but I tried to tell myself it was just the flu and not the weed I smoked a couple days before.

The thing is though, my visual snow and my new level of dissociation have not gotten better since whatever happened those couple of days. It seems impossible to see through the snow now. I feel like a complete ghost when I walk around or try to do anything. It seems like I lost most of personality that I had just a few weeks ago. If I got somewhat used to the level of DPDR that I had before, this is on a new level. I'm so upset at the fact that I may have made my condition permanently worse by taking just one hit of whatever that stuff was. I don't know if it was the THC, or some heavy metals or something in there that hit my brain and made my visual snow and dissociation worse. The thing is though, I did smoke it right before I got the flu. I started feeling flu symptoms the day after I smoked it, and the same day my visual snow and dissociation got worse. I don't know if it was the weed, or the flu, or both.

I'm really desperate right now and I don't know what to do or if there's anything I can do. I feel like I can't talk to my friends, and I can't seem to remember a lot of what I knew from before this happened. If I felt a connection to the whole time I had this condition even if it was so foggy, it's gone now. I hardly remember or feel or think about anything even more. My visual snow and dissociation has never been this bad. Has anyone ever had something similar happen to them? Any advice at all? I don't know what kind of advice you could even give though.


----------

